# Advice on re-homing a macaw parrot



## StevePro (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I have 2 friends who are looking at re-homing a macaw parrot, they are ealderly and unable to give him the attention he craves. They have tried putting a couple of adverts in shop windows but have so far had no luck.

They are asking around £1000 for the bird which includes a large £300 cage, however this seems a lot of money to me, is this a good price or should they be asking for less?

Also does anyone know of anywhere in Essex that could re-home him? Maybe a bird sanctuary or zoo?

Afraid I don't know much about parrots so any advice is greatly welcomed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

StevePro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 2 friends who are looking at re-homing a macaw parrot, they are ealderly and unable to give him the attention he craves. They have tried putting a couple of adverts in shop windows but have so far had no luck.
> 
> ...


I can't give any help I'm afraid, that does sound alot of money, but then I don't know much about Macaws, apart from they're gorgeous birds!

Good luck in finding it a new home.


----------



## angie.lonsdale (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, No this isn't a lot of money as african greys go for the same price with a cage and macaw's are bigger. I wouldn't personally advise to put him/her in a zoo as it is used to being around people. There are ads you can put on the interenet for people looking for birds and certain types. Sadly there just isn't a big demand for birds and for birds of that size. It might be worth asking around in petshops as some small petshop owners take them on as pets to have in the shop.. Good luck to yourself and your friends


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

hi i wouldnt say its to high ... seen them even higher!..

aww hope he finds a 5 star home..:thumbup:


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

I would suggest putting a rehoming advert on one of the parrot forums . I can recommend this one Parrotlinks

Personally I would suggest the potential new owners visit the home where the macaw is and also do a full rehoming check to ensure he gets hte best possible home as all large parrots can end up being past from pillar to post unless you ensure that people fully understand the commitment and time they require . Nor would I suggest anyone have a macaw as a 'first time owner'

Good luck hope he finds a good home


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

If they want him to go to a good home they should try Wayne Watkins, he runs a parrot rescue in Essex. He has a link from the Birdworld website. No money will be involved though.

He has extensive experience on Macaws and over 15 years of rescue experience. Thoroughly recommended! 

It might be helpful to know what type of Macaws they are?


----------

